# Grafikkonfiguration

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Hallo Ihr Gentooser,

ich habe leider nach einer Neuinstallation einen kleinen denkhaenger.

Alles hat wunderbar geklappt. Der Kernel ist auch ordentlich kompeliert.

Meine Frage ist ob ich den framebuffer des Kernels den xorgtreibern fuer meine Grafikkarte vorziehen soll und wie genau der grubeintrag dafuer lautet?

Ich habe nur noch video=framebuffer@1024x768:mtrr oder umgekehrt im Kopf.

Eine weitere Frage ist ob ich durch diesen Framebuffer auch die 3D unterstuetzung drin habe und wie der eintrag in der xorg.conf lautet sodass der XServer diesen mit nutzt also uebernimmt.

Ich Danke euch und maximus successus

----------

## Vortex375

Du vermischst da zwei Dinge: Der Framebuffer-Treiber des Kernels hat mit den Xorg-Grafiktreibern nichts zu tun. Du kannst also nicht den Framebuffer des Kernels den Xorg-Treiber vorziehen, weil beide etwas komplett unterschiedliches sind.

Aktiviere einfach den Framebuffer im kernel und hau die richtige Kernel-Option in den GRUB-Eintrag rein. Bei mir sieht die so aus

```
video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap
```

Dann kannst du immernoch Xorg mit dem richtigen Treiber installieren. Dazu solltest du vor der Installation in der /etc/make.conf die VIDEO_CARDS-Variable richtig setzen. Diese gibt an, welche Treiber installiert werden sollen. Ist sie nicht gesetzt, werden einfach alle bekannten Treiber installiert. Das ist zwar auch nicht weiter schlimm, nimmt aber unnötig Platz weg und die Installation dauert natürlich viel länger. Drum empfiehlt es sich, die Variable vor der Installation richtig zu setzen. Bei mir sieht sie so aus:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa"
```

Das installiert sowohl den OpenSource-Nvidia-Treiber nv, sowie den Standard-Treiber vesa, der mit allen Karten funktioniert. Den proprietären Nvidia-Treiber musst du übrigens von Hand nachinstallieren (emerge nvidia-drivers, nach der Xorg-Installation).

3D-Beschleunigung hast du nur mit dem richtigen Treiber für deine Grafikkarte unter Xorg. An der Konsole mit dem Framebuffer-Treiber gibt's keine 3D-Beschleunigung.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen!  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Den proprietären Nvidia-Treiber musst du übrigens von Hand nachinstallieren (emerge nvidia-drivers, nach der Xorg-Installation).

 

MOEP  :Very Happy: 

Aus dem xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5.ebuild:

```
PDEPEND="

        xorg? (

[...]

                video_cards_tdfx? ( 3dfx? ( >=media-libs/glide-v3-3.10 ) )

                video_cards_nvidia? ( x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers )

                video_cards_fglrx? ( >=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6 )

        )"

```

Ein gesetztes nvidia in den VIDEO_CARDS installiert also schon die proprietären nvidia-drivers.

Der Rest war natürlich vollkommen korrekt, sry für die Pingelei  :Smile: 

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Danke fuer deine prompte antwort.

Ich habe nun video=atyfb:1024x768-32@75,mtrr in menu.lst zustehen.

Doch lsmod listet ihn nicht auf und dmesg bringt keine fehlermeldung.

Bei alsa-drivers kam der hinweis das ich lieber die kerneltreiber benutzen soll, was ich tue und sie werden automatisch geladen. Das dachte ich also ist bei allen geraeten so. Wobei der sound auch noch nicht laeuft. Hab mir das system sehr modular gehalten und mir fehlt bestimmt nur das programm zur steuerung, wo ein wunderbarer lautsprecher erscheint.

Ein andere frage waere ob ich eher ati-agp nutzen sollte als intel-agp oder muessen sie sogar beide laufen. Wenn nicht wie bekomme ich den intel-agp raus und den automatisch start von ati-agp.

in der xorg laeuft bei mir und meiner ati 3d rage pro nur mit dem ati treiber in xorg.conf.

ersetze ich ati durch fglrx oder aiglx moechte mir kdm nicht starten. muss ich beide eintraege drinzustehen haben ati und fglrx/aiglx?

die ati-drivers sind drauf. als ich ati-driver-extras noch drauf installieren wollte gab es mit einem modul leider eine fehlermeldung. muss ich die ati-drivers erst deinstallieren bevor durch die *-extras eine aeltere version mitinstalliert wird?

in meiner VIDEO_CARDS steht radeon vesa und vga

----------

## Max Steel

Also nochmal,

Für Framebuffer ist uvesafb zu empfehlen, besonders den Wikieintrag http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash

Für X die Video_Cards Variable auf nvidia nv vesa stellen, wenn du nvidia benutzt.

Achtung:

die nvidia-drivers kollidieren mit dem Kerneleigenen NVidia Framebuffer Treiber.

Da das Packet nvidia-drivers den NVidia Framebuffer Treiber bereitstellt.

DAs gilt nicht für xf86-video-nv

Alsa ist richtig, die KErneltreiber und nach dem kernelbauen und neustarten (mit richtigem Symlink) alsaconf ausführen.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe nun video=atyfb:1024x768-32@75,mtrr in menu.lst zustehen.
> 
> Doch lsmod listet ihn nicht auf und dmesg bringt keine fehlermeldung. 

 

Der Framebuffer kann auch nicht als Modul laufen, da er beim booten (also noch bevor die Festplatte eingebunden wird) bereits zur Verfügung stehen muss.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei alsa-drivers kam der hinweis das ich lieber die kerneltreiber benutzen soll, was ich tue und sie werden automatisch geladen.

 

Das ist auch richtig so. Die Xorg-Treiber sind jedoch nicht im kernel enthalten - die gibt's nur als extra Paket.

 *Quote:*   

> Wobei der sound auch noch nicht laeuft.

 

Meistens bewirkt ein einmaliges ausführen von alsaconf und anschließendes rc-update add alsasound default Wunder.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ein andere frage waere ob ich eher ati-agp nutzen sollte als intel-agp oder muessen sie sogar beide laufen.

 

Keine Ahnung. Ich würde einfach beide als Modul reinmachen - der richtige wird dann schon automatisch geladen (hoffentlich).

 *Quote:*   

> ersetze ich ati durch fglrx oder aiglx moechte mir kdm nicht starten. muss ich beide eintraege drinzustehen haben ati und fglrx/aiglx? 

 

Ich spar mir jetzt den Glaskugelwitz. Bitte zeig uns den Inhalt deiner xorg.conf und für die Ursache, warum dein kdm nicht startet, schau bitte in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log nach.

 *Quote:*   

> als ich ati-driver-extras noch drauf installieren wollte gab es mit einem modul leider eine fehlermeldung. 

 

Ich kenne mich mit den ATI-Treibern nicht aus, aber auch hier wird dir ohne genaue Fehlermeldung niemand helfen können.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Den Glaskugelwitz kenne ich leider noch nicht.  :Wink: 

So ist mir KDM wunderbar gestartet und die Logdateien kenn ich auch. Datei durch xorgconfig geschrieben tragen ati als treiber. Fuehrt man aticonfig aus kommt noch eine sektion mit fglrx als treiber dazu. Meine Ueberlegung war nun on er das letzte nimmt oder mit beidem arbeitet.

Doch das ist eigentlich nun egal. Ich habe mir eine nvidia riva tnt eingebaut. Im kernel als erstes und dann wollte ich mit neuen use emerge -uDN world alles notwendige erstellen. Doch der nv treiber von xorg bricht ab da der rivafb im framebuffer im kernel einkompeliert ist. Haengt es doch zusammen und ich habe nicht vermischt?

gruss gentux

----------

## obrut<-

die grafikchip-spezifischen framebuffertreiber und die xorg-treiber beharken sich oftmals. daher verwendet man normalerweise nur einen vesatreiber für den framebuffer (vesafb, vesafb-tng, uvesafb). diese kommen den xorg-treibern nicht ins gehege.

glas-/kristallkugelwitz (in etwa):

"leider ist mir gerade meine kristallkugel kaputtgegangen. nun musst du mir doch ein paar mehr infos liefern, damit ich dir helfen kann"

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Also nochmal,
> 
> Für Framebuffer ist uvesafb zu empfehlen, besonders den Wikieintrag http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash
> 
> Für X die Video_Cards Variable auf nvidia nv vesa stellen, wenn du nvidia benutzt.
> ...

 

?? seit wann stellt das nvidia-drivers paket einen Framebuffer treiber bereit?

Es stellt ein kernel-modul und einen xorg-treiber bereit.

----------

## franzf

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> Den Glaskugelwitz kenne ich leider noch nicht. 

 

War das jetzt ein gag? Oder ernst? (Frag nur wegen dem " :Wink: "...)

Falls ernst gemeint hier isser:

"Dann frag doch erst mal die Glaskugel..."

oder

"Meine Glaskugel sagt mir..."

Aber auch die Forensuche hätte dich hier weitergebracht  :Razz: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> ersetze ich ati durch fglrx oder aiglx moechte mir kdm nicht starten. muss ich beide eintraege drinzustehen haben ati und fglrx/aiglx?

 

du verwechselst da was! aiglx ist kein treiber! aiglx baut auf Xorg auf um deinen desktop/fenstermanager mit 3d beschleunigung laufen zu lassen (lustige würfel spielchen). das ist aber auch nicht zu verwechseln mit 3d beschleunigung für zb. spiele oder programme die diese nutzen, das sind wieder zwei paar schuhe.

fglrx würde mit deiner "ATI 3d rage pro" auch kaum funktionieren, dafür musst du das modul "radeon" nehmen und nicht fglrx (so auch in der xorg.conf eintragen). fglrx ist ein properitärer treiber der von ati geliefert wird, der ist  für grafikkarten mit R300 chip (radeon 9500 und aufwärts) oder höher gedacht.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein andere frage waere ob ich eher ati-agp nutzen sollte als intel-agp oder muessen sie sogar beide laufen. Wenn nicht wie bekomme ich den intel-agp raus und den automatisch start von ati-agp.

 

was du damit sagen willst versteh ich noch nicht so ganz, willst du auf den AGP chipsatz support im kernel anspielen? was du aktivieren musst ist abhängig von deinem motherboard, wenn du informationen darüber hast welchen northbridge chipsatz du verbaut hast (bzw von welchem hersteller) würde das weiter helfen.

mfg

----------

